# salt spreader that uses intact bags



## mik1319

I have seen a spreader on line that uses bags placed on end which are then pushed by a ram to the rear. The bags then hit cutters and are dumped into a conveyor then to the spreader. does anyone know the name of or where to find more info on this type of spreader.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## NorthernSvc's

so does it spread the bags all shreddedup as well??? sounds expensive if it doesn't...


----------



## hydro_37

Sounds like an expensive mess to me. And hazardous.


----------



## naturalgreen

I have seen these for hydroseeding but never salt and it pulled hte bag out the side did not shred it. I am interested and will look around.


----------



## basher

I think it was called the buzz box and produced by the blizzard people I beleive. Someone on one of the forums as a couple.


----------



## mik1319

The bags get stacked at the rear of the spreader if i remember the video correctly. As for hazardous, the blades were fixed and set back with a shroud over top. It would be great to hear from anybody who has this set up


----------



## flykelley

basher;856309 said:


> I think it was called the buzz box and produced by the blizzard people I beleive. Someone on one of the forums as a couple.


Basher is correct, just saw a buzz box at Jerres Service in Erie PA last friday.

Mike


----------



## wizardsr

Yep, it's called a buzz box. And it's slick as snot! I've been running an all-stainless unit for the last 2 years (this will be year #3) and have been more than happy. It can run bulk or bags, no mess with the bags, no shredded bags, etc, just good clean salt out the spreader and a bunch of empty bags. The blades can be dangerous, but they're mounted down low inside the unit, and there's a flap that covers them when the door is open, so you'd have to be an idiot to hurt yourself on them. I installed a prewet system on mine, all custom setup with a custom mounted tank, pump, etc.

Unfortunately, they were very short lived, I ordered and received one of the first production models, and it is believed there are less than a dozen that made it out the door (mine being the only stainless one) before they halted production due to health issues of the company's owner. They were designed by the company out of Calumet, MI that designed and manufactured the Blizzard Plow before being sold to DD. There's been talk by some of acquiring the patent and starting produce them again, but nothing's happened as of yet.

I'll try to find some pics and post them. But just FYI, it's only going to tease you, since you can't get them, as they're no longer being produced. It's a shame, because I'd like to buy another. :crying:


----------



## flykelley

wizardsr;856755 said:


> Yep, it's called a buzz box. And it's slick as snot! I've been running an all-stainless unit for the last 2 years (this will be year #3) and have been more than happy. It can run bulk or bags, no mess with the bags, no shredded bags, etc, just good clean salt out the spreader and a bunch of empty bags. The blades can be dangerous, but they're mounted down low inside the unit, and there's a flap that covers them when the door is open, so you'd have to be an idiot to hurt yourself on them. I installed a prewet system on mine, all custom setup with a custom mounted tank, pump, etc.
> 
> Unfortunately, they were very short lived, I ordered and received one of the first production models, and it is believed there are less than a dozen that made it out the door (mine being the only stainless one) before they halted production due to health issues of the company's owner. They were designed by the company out of Calumet, MI that designed and manufactured the Blizzard Plow before being sold to DD. There's been talk by some of acquiring the patent and starting produce them again, but nothing's happened as of yet.
> 
> I'll try to find some pics and post them. But just FYI, it's only going to tease you, since you can't get them, as they're no longer being produced. It's a shame, because I'd like to buy another. :crying:


Im sure Jerre is willing to part with the one sitting in his yard. It looks like its new.

Mike


----------



## Burkartsplow

i want to see a video of this thing action.


----------



## lilweeds

flykelley;856883 said:


> Im sure Jerre is willing to part with the one sitting in his yard. It looks like its new.
> 
> Mike


I highly doubt that. I want Wiz's stainless one, but I know he'd never part with it.


----------



## wizardsr

rsvees;857317 said:


> I highly doubt that. I want Wiz's stainless one, but I know he'd never part with it.


Got that right, you'll have to pry it out of my cold dead hands! Then you'll have to fight my wife for it for what I've got into it.


----------



## snowguys

anyone got pics or a video????


----------



## terrapro

snowguys;857889 said:


> anyone got pics or a video????


Yeah what he said!

I've heard of them but thought they were an urban legend. I want to see this thing.


----------



## cretebaby

snowguys;857889 said:


> anyone got pics or a video????


There used to be a real nice video on their website but the site is gone now.


----------



## maelawncare

Wow i am impressed. This thing has completely disappeared from the intranet  i have tried searching everywhere. Cant even find a pic. I still have a pamphlet on it that i got from the EXPO a few years ago though. Thing is awesome.


----------



## flykelley

rsvees;857317 said:


> I highly doubt that. I want Wiz's stainless one, but I know he'd never part with it.


Oh Jerre is always willing to part with anything in is yard if the price is right. If someone wanted one bad enough Im sure it could be bought. Remember he did the Betta testing on that unit and I know he is not using it to deice because he doesn't plow.

Mike


----------



## maelawncare

ok i found some pics. Took some digging 

This thing is freaking sweet. I really wish someone would start making it again. They had a leaf box with a loader for it and a special tailgate for rock and mulch. So it would be dual purpose.


----------



## mik1319

Pretty sure this is the one I saw. It would be nice if someone started making em again having to load bags once would be great. Thanks guys for all the info and pics. Im going to talk to a fab guy about making something similar just in case I ever find a couple extra thousand layin around

Thanks again


----------



## wizardsr

maelawncare;857928 said:


> ok i found some pics. Took some digging
> 
> This thing is freaking sweet. I really wish someone would start making it again. They had a leaf box with a loader for it and a special tailgate for rock and mulch. So it would be dual purpose.


These pics are of an old prototype unit, these were tested and tossed. The bags line up the other way now, and fixed razors are used instead of a spinning drum that shreds the bottom of the bags. It's all electric also, the one in the pics had a briggs (I think) pony motor. I'll work on some pics, they're here somewhere...


----------



## mcfly89

wizardsr;858086 said:


> These pics are of an old prototype unit, these were tested and tossed. The bags line up the other way now, and fixed razors are used instead of a spinning drum that shreds the bottom of the bags. It's all electric also, the one in the pics had a briggs (I think) pony motor. I'll work on some pics, they're here somewhere...


actually there are pics of both types there.


----------



## wizardsr

mcfly89;858107 said:


> actually there are pics of both types there.


I noticed that, sorry. The one pic with the magic salt bags I believe is one of Peter Beering's pics off of LTS... His and Jerre's units are mild steel with the single stage hopper, mine is stainless with the dual stage hopper (yes, I paid dearly for it)...


----------



## wizardsr

Alright, I found a few pics on the other computer (too lazy to go outside and take more)... I've made a few changes since these pics; I redid the wiring to a plug in the bumper due to corrosion of the plugs that came with it. I also moved the prewet pump up under the motor in front so it's better protected than on the side, and it's closer to the tank. I also moved the rear camera down a little bit so it's not sticking up above anymore. Lastly, the canvas cover is at the boat cover shop having another strap made for the front of it to keep it down tighter on the highway (it was flapping a bit allowing moisture underneath before).

The poly tank on the front is a custom made 21 gallon for mag chloride/calcium chloride for prewetting, and there's dual nozzles over the spinner (not pictured). The prewet is run by a 2.1 gpm 12v electric pump that runs off the vibrator power wire off the controller (no vibrator needed with the dual stage hopper). The taillights are LED trailer lights, and the LED's are whelen LIN3's. The 4 lights are 35watt tractor lamps which may get upgraded to HID soon as time (and money) permits. It's worked flawlessly the last 2 years (going into #3 this year) but is definitely one of those pieces of equipment that if you have to ask how much, you can't afford it, LOL. 

I've hauled a wide variety of materials in it from bulk and clearlane salt, sand, busted up concrete, busted up asphalt (as pictured), class 5 (also pictured), recycled concrete/bituminous, and 2.5" granite rock. It's held up well to all but the large chunks of concrete which left a few battle scars...

Pics:


----------



## wizardsr

More:


----------



## wizardsr

And more...


----------



## maelawncare

Oh man that thing is sexy. Man i wish they still made them.


----------



## cretebaby

I don't get it?


----------



## maelawncare

cretebaby;859314 said:


> I don't get it?


What dont you get?


----------



## cretebaby

maelawncare;859414 said:


> What dont you get?


What's the need to have such an expense and complicated piece of machinery just to open bags of salt?


----------



## highlander316

how many bags would that thing hold?


----------



## maelawncare

highlander316;859453 said:


> how many bags would that thing hold?


Long bed version held 48 bags. And short bed held like 28 bags i think.


----------



## maelawncare

cretebaby;859424 said:


> What's the need to have such an expense and complicated piece of machinery just to open bags of salt?


Well for a lot of us small guys. We cannot afford to run bulk salt. We dont have loaders, storage, or money for a v box.

And have you ever used a tailgate spreader? It sucks a fat one when you have to get out of the truck and fill it up. My old snowex 575 only held 8 bags. Not enough. So you would have to get out in freezing weather to jump in the back of your truck to grab 50lb bags cut them open then put them in your spreader.

With this you can load them up in your shop, or before the storm, and just push a button. And what ever salt you dont use, you just take the bags back out.


----------



## wizardsr

maelawncare;859471 said:


> Well for a lot of us small guys. We cannot afford to run bulk salt. We dont have loaders, storage, or money for a v box.
> 
> And have you ever used a tailgate spreader? It sucks a fat one when you have to get out of the truck and fill it up. My old snowex 575 only held 8 bags. Not enough. So you would have to get out in freezing weather to jump in the back of your truck to grab 50lb bags cut them open then put them in your spreader.
> 
> With this you can load them up in your shop, or before the storm, and just push a button. And what ever salt you dont use, you just take the bags back out.


Exactly. It bridges the gap between a tailgate spreader and a v-box. I use mine for both bags and bulk. Can't get bulk in the middle of the night, so we're stuck using bags on the metro accounts. Huge time saver versus a tailgate spreader (and safety, not climbing over a tailgate), and can do everything a v-box can as well.

My shortbox unit holds 36 bags without pre-charging the hopper, 42 with the hopper full. It holds just over a yard and a half of bulk.

Also, unlike a v-box, I can load and unload the unit by myself without a loader.

It's been worth every penny. If they were still making them, I'd have another on order.


----------



## maelawncare

wizardsr;859794 said:


> Exactly. It bridges the gap between a tailgate spreader and a v-box. I use mine for both bags and bulk. Can't get bulk in the middle of the night, so we're stuck using bags on the metro accounts. Huge time saver versus a tailgate spreader (and safety, not climbing over a tailgate), and can do everything a v-box can as well.
> 
> My shortbox unit holds 36 bags without pre-charging the hopper, 42 with the hopper full. It holds just over a yard and a half of bulk.
> 
> Also, unlike a v-box, I can load and unload the unit by myself without a loader.
> 
> It's been worth every penny. If they were still making them, I'd have another on order.


Well a lot of newer vboxs can be taken out by 1 person now. And thanks for the bag info.

I love the idea of having 1 box that can do many things. bulk, bags, leaves, rock, sand, mulch, etc. I really wish he would just sell the patent.


----------



## flykelley

maelawncare;859972 said:


> Well a lot of newer vboxs can be taken out by 1 person now. And thanks for the bag info.
> 
> I love the idea of having 1 box that can do many things. bulk, bags, leaves, rock, sand, mulch, etc. I really wish he would just sell the patent.


I for one would love to see one person take out a metal V box by himself. When I had my snowex V box and a dolly made to the same height as my truck bed, it was all I wanted to do to move it on and off the truck. A metal V box by one man, no way in hell.

Mike


----------



## basher

wizardsr;859794 said:


> Exactly. Also, unlike a v-box, I can load and unload the unit by *myself without a loader*.
> .





maelawncare;859972 said:


> *Well a lot of newer vboxs can be taken out by 1 person now..[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> flykelley;860153 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would love to see one person take out a metal V box by himself. . *A metal V box by one man, no way in hell*.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with both Wiz and Mike, *I think *Wiz was trying to say he can *load/unload material from the unit with-out a loader* and when he unloads they are still in sealed bags,
> 
> Even the poly units are more then a one man job to get in and out of the truck.
Click to expand...


----------



## maelawncare

I was thinking more of the poly units instead of the steel ones. You dont see many of the steel ones advertised and being easy to get out of a truck. But i wouldnt know. I am a victim of their advertising.

I cant really remember how the buzzbox comes out. But doesnt it use 4 posts kind of like a camper?


----------



## lilweeds

Better hope you know who doesn't see that Erie Sticker next to the Buzz Box!


----------



## flykelley

rsvees;860267 said:


> Better hope you know who doesn't see that Erie Sticker next to the Buzz Box!


Your not talking about Ron are you?

Mike


----------



## wizardsr

rsvees;860267 said:


> Better hope you know who doesn't see that Erie Sticker next to the Buzz Box!


LOL, I was thinking the same thing after I posted it... Better not let them see that chevy parked in the garage either... 

Loading and unloading consists of 4 jacks, fixed trailer jack type things (you can see them in the pics above). They go into pockets placed around the machine, then tighten the handle so they don't slide out. Crank the jacks so the rear is clear of the bed, and roll it out. There's fixed rollers on the front of the machine. Once you've pulled it out far enough, put 2 more jacks in the front, and away you go. Takes less than 5 minutes to put it in or out. It can be loaded and unloaded with salt in it, but due to weight, it's much more difficult, so I try to avoid it (only did that once or twice when I needed the truck to haul something).

Last I checked, the poly v-boxes were still 500lbs, and don't have rollers on them to roll the machine in and out. The Buzz Box was designed with 1 guy loading and unloading the machine into the truck in mind. I have yet to see 1 person load or unload a poly v-box by himself in under 5 minutes. It could certainly be done the same way the buzz box loads and unloads if a guy had a little fab skills to add rollers and jacks like the buzz box has.

Each has it's strengths, a v-box can carry more bulk, the buzz box can open bags for you. The buzz box can be seen over in the rear view mirror, a v-box, not so much. If you had extra bulk in the buzz box that turned hard, you can easily open the tailgate and push it out, a V-box requires hours of cursing with a shovel. V-boxes have augers, chains, or belts, the buzz box has all of the above, LOL. It's hard to compare the 2 as they're very different in the way they work. It's all in having the right tool for the job, and I sure like being able to run a load of bulk, and as soon as it's empty, go load 12 bags in it to finish off the route without having to drive back to the yard for a mini-scoop of bulk... Or lining up 5 bags of salt with 1 bag of calcium pellets in each row for a perfect mix in cold temps...


----------



## tpendagast

dang I could really use one of these.


----------



## maelawncare

tpendagast;1507464 said:


> dang I could really use one of these.


Yea, 3 years later and still just a figment of the imagination. Shame.


----------



## KYsnow

Thank God the still make the razor blade. Not sure I get the point of making cutting and loading a salt spreader so complicated.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

It's all about time. It's fast. Loading a tailgate spreader takes time. Time is money and one less thing to worry about.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Nothing like climbing into the bed to load it during an ice storm, You just are glad its 3am and nobody saw you fall. But get up quick because you're getting wet on the ground. Always plan to have 1 extra bag of salt to throw on top of all the empty bags so they don't blow away. This spreader makes me hate my life a little.


----------



## wizardsr

Good news is the buzz box is coming back. They have a website up with limited info at www.buzzboxusa.com. Last I heard, they're hoping to have some in the hands of customers before the snow flies this year. :waving:


----------



## dieselboy01

JTVLandscaping;1622345 said:


> Nothing like climbing into the bed to load it during an ice storm, You just are glad its 3am and nobody saw you fall. But get up quick because you're getting wet on the ground. Always plan to have 1 extra bag of salt to throw on top of all the empty bags so they don't blow away. This spreader makes me hate my life a little.


:laughing: It's all to true!!

Does anyone know how much they will sell for?


----------



## wizardsr

I have the long awaited pricing and availability at my fingertips for anyone interested. They will be available in mild or stainless, short bed or long bed models, the wheel kits have been upgraded, and all spreaders will be the 2-stage design with the horizontal auger and detachable spinner. The base units include the tailgate as well for all-season use. Units will be available early October, for sure by the 15th. Please PM me for pricing. :waving:


----------



## wizardsr

Here's the brochure for anyone interested. :waving: Working on a more detailed website as well, but can't say for sure how soon it will be up...


----------



## 90plow

How much for a stainless log bed version?


----------



## maelawncare

Years later and we finally get something.

What is the ETA? I need one this winter.


----------



## wizardsr

90plow;1646419 said:


> How much for a stainless log bed version?


PM sent. :waving:



maelawncare;1646425 said:


> Years later and we finally get something.
> 
> What is the ETA? I need one this winter.


In our hands by mid-October is what I'm told. Check your PM's. :waving:


----------



## Advantage

Is the leaf vac option available mid October also? I would also like to know pricing for the units + that option.


----------



## wizardsr

Advantage;1646681 said:


> Is the leaf vac option available mid October also? I would also like to know pricing for the units + that option.


The leaf vac won't be available for a little while, the units pictured in the brochure are pre-production test units. Their focus has been on getting the production lines back up and running for the boxes and spreaders, the vac and chipper are still in development and testing. Hard to guess when exactly they'll be available, but it for sure won't be any time in the next couple months. Believe me, I've been pestering them for one to try out myself! 

I'll shoot you a pm with pricing on the other stuff though. :waving:


----------



## viper881

PM with price please. 8 ft bed


----------



## joeyg999

vid http://kstp.com/article/stories/s3073132.shtml

not in action though


----------



## leigh

What's the big secret ? What's it cost? At least list prices!


----------



## maelawncare

You guys dont want to know the price.


----------



## joeyg999

maelawncare;1646833 said:


> You guys dont want to know the price.


We want to know tell us this 12k Higher or Lower


----------



## maelawncare

joeyg999;1646843 said:


> We want to know tell us this 12k Higher or Lower


Lower, well depending on options.


----------



## leigh

maelawncare;1646881 said:


> Lower, well depending on options.


Will it mix me a martini?


----------



## joeyg999

Well if they need someone to test it I'm game. I will even let them vinyl wrap the truck. Free advertisement and some real world testing. I sold the snowex vee pro 2 months after I bought it when those came out. I will not make that mistake again.


----------



## wizardsr

leigh;1646784 said:


> What's the big secret ? What's it cost? At least list prices!


The manufacturer hasn't made the retail prices public, but will within a couple weeks.



joeyg999;1646843 said:


> We want to know tell us this 12k Higher or Lower


 Lower... Much lower if you don't mind mild steel. Stainless gets spendy, but we all know it's worth the up-front investment. Just look at my 7 year old unit in the brochure, it's got a lot of dents and dings, but a little polish and she'd shine like the day it rolled off the line. These things are built to last, and my stainless buzz box has required far less maintenance than any other spreader or plow that I've ever owned. A couple $17 bearings and a rebuild of the conveyor motor ($75), everything else is 100% original.



leigh;1646924 said:


> Will it mix me a martini?


Soon my friend, soon... :waving:



joeyg999;1646937 said:


> Well if they need someone to test it I'm game. I will even let them vinyl wrap the truck. Free advertisement and some real world testing. I sold the snowex vee pro 2 months after I bought it when those came out. I will not make that mistake again.


Testing is done and has been for a number of years. They made some minor tweaks to the newest version not present previously such as pneumatic wheels and removable spinners, but structurally they're the same tested and proven design.


----------



## wizardsr

Manufacturer retail pricing is as follows...

Powder coated steel:
Buzz Box material handler with tailgate - $5395
Spreader - $1595
Total price for a year-round material handler with spreader - $6990

Stainless steel:
Buzz Box material handler with tailgate - $6995
Spreader - $1995
Total price for a year-round material handler with spreader - $8990

Wheel kits are mild steel with pneumatic tires, they are regularly $895, we're offering them free if ordered from us by October 15th. The wheel kit allows one person to roll the whole machine into and out of the pickup by himself.

No sales tax unless you're located in MN, and delivery to your door is possible for minimal or no charge depending on your location or drop $hipped from the factory.

If I quoted you a price previously, these new prices released today from the manufacturer are lower and supersede those quotes. More pictures and a video coming soon. :waving:


----------



## leigh

Thank you.


----------



## maelawncare

Ain't that some ****. I was quoted $7800 last week for the spreader version! Still a good bit more than I was expecting. $2,000 more than the competition, plus the $900 shipping. Sure hope its not a convenience price increase because the machine CAN be used for more than just salt.


----------



## wizardsr

maelawncare;1648863 said:


> Ain't that some ****. I was quoted $7800 last week for the spreader version! Still a good bit more than I was expecting. $2,000 more than the competition, plus the $900 shipping. Sure hope its not a convenience price increase because the machine CAN be used for more than just salt.


Who quoted you? That sounds like the mild steel price with the tailgate. Not sure about the shipping, I could get it done for less than $900 for sure! Thumbs Up


----------



## wizardsr

New units are shipping! First batch is out the door and in dealer's hands, several are in customers hands already! Some awesome improvements in design compared to my old pre-production unit from 2006!

There's still time guys, these things will make your life way better if you're still using tailgate spreaders! I also have word that the chipper/leaf vac should be ready by early spring, and the target retail price on those is "under $4k". Thumbs Up


----------



## lilweeds

Wiz, is Jerre selling these?


----------



## Whiffyspark

Be nice to see some actual pictures of this. The website sucks


----------



## wizardsr

lilweeds;1671102 said:


> Wiz, is Jerre selling these?


Yes, as am I and a couple others. xysport



Whiffyspark;1671857 said:


> Be nice to see some actual pictures of this. The website sucks


I took some pictures of the production unit I just delivered, I'll get them up soon.


----------



## EWSplow

Once again, all great snow & ice innovations come from the yupers. Boss snow plows are a perfect example of yuper garage enginreering.


----------



## wizardsr

EWSplow;1672903 said:


> Once again, all great snow & ice innovations come from the yupers. Boss snow plows are a perfect example of yuper garage enginreering.


That would be because the folks that invented the buzz box also invented boss and blizzard plows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

wizardsr;1674462 said:


> That would be because the folks that invented the buzz box also invented boss and blizzard plows.


Say what? The brilliant minds at DD aren't able to come up with innovative snow and ice equipment? (easier to just buy it)


----------



## wizardsr

Mark Oomkes;1674575 said:


> Say what? The brilliant minds at DD aren't able to come up with innovative snow and ice equipment? (easier to just buy it)


LOL. Always easier to just buy a product line than come up with innovative ideas, build productions lines, hire employees, get the product in front of the end user, generate a need for the product, set up a dealer base, distribution channels, etc, etc, etc.

The boys up in Calumet are innovators in the truest form. They have talents that all the money in the word can't buy, regardless of what DD thinks... ussmileyflag


----------



## Triple L

wizardsr;1674763 said:


> LOL. Always easier to just buy a product line than come up with innovative ideas, build productions lines, hire employees, get the product in front of the end user, generate a need for the product, set up a dealer base, distribution channels, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> The boys up in Calumet are innovators in the truest form. They have talents that all the money in the word can't buy, regardless of what DD thinks... ussmileyflag


How are the pictures coming along?


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1674766 said:


> How are the pictures coming along?


:laughing: seriously...put the pictures up already!!


----------



## leigh

wizardsr;1674763 said:


> LOL. Always easier to just buy a product line than come up with innovative ideas, build productions lines, hire employees, get the product in front of the end user, generate a need for the product, set up a dealer base, distribution channels, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> The boys up in Calumet are innovators in the truest form. They have talents that all the money in the word can't buy, regardless of what DD thinks... ussmileyflag


Sort of like the nationals


----------



## CARDOCTOR

Mark Oomkes;1674575 said:


> Say what? The brilliant minds at DD aren't able to come up with innovative snow and ice equipment? (easier to just buy it)


kinda like the Chinese . except they pay for the rights instead of steeling(dd not china) :laughing::laughing:


----------



## joeyg999

how about them pics


----------



## magnatrac

joeyg999;1674946 said:


> how about them pics


They have their own youtube channel. There's about a dozen videos with different options. Just search buzz box spreader.


----------



## WIPensFan

Went to my plow dealer( D&J Service Center in Deerfield, WI ) to pick up my new push spreader today. He had just got this in this week...These are really slick units and I'm thinking seriously about getting one next season. Great for a one man operation like me now.


----------



## maelawncare

That does stick out more than I thought it would. How far behind the truck is that?


----------



## WIPensFan

2' maybe. No more than any other spreader.


----------



## lilweeds

I'm hoping to make enough to pick one up this year season!


----------



## maelawncare

lilweeds;1679457 said:


> I'm hoping to make enough to pick one up this year season!


Same boat for me. Was about $2k higher than I expected high end to be. So I couldnt push the button this year. Now I know how much more to save up.


----------



## terrapro

Whats the point of these compared to the simplicity of a Vbox?


----------



## EWSplow

The advantages that I see are that it can be used for other purposes, with other attachments. Another plus is DRY SALT.


----------



## WIPensFan

terrapro;1679716 said:


> Whats the point of these compared to the simplicity of a Vbox?


One advantage I would like is I could load 37-40 bags(not sure what they hold)and I would be set for 4x out salting. You don't have your salt hardening up if you don't use it all, because it's still in bags. Like I said before these are perfect for a one man operation or someone who can't have a bulk salt pile. As was mentioned before, it can be used for things other than salting.


----------



## EWSplow

Was the one you saw for an 8' box? There website needs help, not much info.


----------



## WIPensFan

EWSplow;1679999 said:


> Was the one you saw for an 8' box? There website needs help, not much info.


I think it was. Not 100% sure and I can't quite tell from the pics, but I'm gonna say it was.


----------



## maelawncare

terrapro;1679716 said:


> Whats the point of these compared to the simplicity of a Vbox?


Just look at the website.


----------



## kennyplay

im in S.E. PA! and had someone around me with one. But it was 8'.. And I need 6=1/2' bed. Im still looking.


----------



## fireside

I'm not sure if they are still making them. They did go back into production last year but really never heard anything more. Really nice unit I saw one back in 07 or so. The creator of blizzard snowplow made them


----------



## snowman55

Yep out of business. I love mine I have 15 of them but no parts or support.

Mount them right on frame of trucks and there is 100% visibility out back of truck.


----------



## tpendagast

snowman55 said:


> Yep out of business. I love mine I have 15 of them but no parts or support.
> 
> Mount them right on frame of trucks and there is 100% visibility out back of truck.


you mean they went back out of business? they came back not that long ago


----------



## snowman55

Yes back out.
Not sure I was working directly with the owners and all of a sudden they said they were closing.

Not sure if they just didn't sell.
Or if was because of non-compete clause with DD . They sold blizzard to DD.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I guess it wouldn't be any different than pick up bags and dropping them in the spreader (which would also drive me nuts), but my god I'd hate having to stack those bags constantly.

I guess if you only did it once per storm it wouldn't be too bad. Most guys I see with tailgate spreaders load a full pallet in the bed. They would have to drive back and refill this a few times.


----------



## snowman55

No holds a pallet.

But I only run bulk.

Few times ran bagged cal Chloe at was really nice for that.


----------



## fireside

Buzz box was not sold with blizzard patent sale.


----------



## FredG

JMHConstruction said:


> I guess it wouldn't be any different than pick up bags and dropping them in the spreader (which would also drive me nuts), but my god I'd hate having to stack those bags constantly.
> 
> I guess if you only did it once per storm it wouldn't be too bad. Most guys I see with tailgate spreaders load a full pallet in the bed. They would have to drive back and refill this a few times.


I remember them days always got a full pallet in the back of the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Might have said it in this thread already, but we quit using bagged salt on parking lots in 1991. We'd go through 4 tons a round.

I can't even comprehend doing anything other than bulk.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The only up side to this contraption that I can see, is for someone that uses several skids per event, but doesn't have a place to store or way to load bulk salt. 

And even then, other than being able to load a full skid of bags at once and not have to get out, there isn't much benifit in my book.


----------



## Philbilly2

My question is what did this contraption cost? 

Bout as much as a used skid loader and a v box???


----------



## FredG

I wish I could find some info on it, Is it basically a tailgate spreader with coverage for bags or bulk?


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> I remember them days always got a full pallet in the back of the truck.


A guy who bought one of my V boxes when I quit still drives around all winter long with a pallet in the back of his truck...


----------



## Defcon 5

Was it called the Buff Box or the Buzz Box???...I'm sure he had a neighbor that had a friend a few doors down that's uncle knew someone that held the patent


----------



## Mark Oomkes

wizardsr said:


> More:


Hey...look....copyrighted pictures...and y'all thought I was nutz.


----------



## Defcon 5

Wizard has a "Buff" box???...Wonder if he liked it or was it just full of hot air??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sometimes concepts are great...practical applications not so much. 

QuickCube...BuzzBox...EXT...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> My question is what did this contraption cost?
> 
> Bout as much as a used skid loader and a v box???


Pretty sure it was aroond $10k.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Was it called the Buff Box or the Buzz Box???...I'm sure he had a neighbor that had a friend a few doors down that's uncle knew someone that held the patent


Not this time.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Not this time.....


I'm dumbfounded....Thats a first...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sometimes concepts are great...practical applications not so much.
> 
> QuickCube...BuzzBox...EXT...


Did Boss make the Buff Box???,...If they did they are on quite the roll


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Did Boss make the Buff Box???,...If they did they are on quite the roll


Same family...


----------



## EWSplow

I just googled Buzz Box and found an ad, not sure how old it was, but the price was $5795.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I just googled Buzz Box and found an ad, not sure how old it was, but the price was $5795.


Guess I was oof by a few thousand...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm dumbfounded....Thats a first...


Well then mark it down on a calendar.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Do you know what would be the Cats Meow.... A Highboy Buffbox....


----------



## Mike_PS

are we able to get back on point or has this thread run its course?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> are we able to get back on point or has this thread run its course?


I would have to say since the BuffBox is no longer in production, it has run its course.


----------

